# Great Yorkshire show live streaming..



## CrazyHippo1 (8 July 2008)

Thought those of you bored at home/work might want this..

http://www.greatyorkshireshow.com/

Just click "GYS TV"

It's filming the main ring so there looks to be a showing class on now although the first SJ class (William Hanson Cup) is due to start any minute. Last year they showed all the SJ on the live stream


----------



## stencilface (8 July 2008)

Thankyou for that - should keep me out of trouble (work) for a couple of mins!


----------



## jaffs (8 July 2008)

you are a star!! thanks for that........


----------



## digger2 (8 July 2008)

oh no thats me watching sj


----------



## Maesfen (8 July 2008)

Great, thanks!


----------



## pelly (8 July 2008)

Had a butchers but its Band practise at the mo!!


----------



## CrazyHippo1 (8 July 2008)

Yeh the SJ just ended, Ryan Prater won 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Next SJ class is at 6pm x


----------



## Maesfen (8 July 2008)

Inter Hunt relay starting now!!


----------



## k9h (8 July 2008)

Darn I can not watch at work.

How are they doing, We have a team there. Would you be a star P &amp; let me know how they do??


----------



## Maesfen (8 July 2008)

No problems, though don't expect me to be efficient!  They haven't gone yet.


----------



## Maesfen (8 July 2008)

Pendle gone through; they were against Bedale!


----------



## Maesfen (8 July 2008)

Against Badsworth, blast, last one dropped the baton so yours are out now, sorry!


----------



## k9h (8 July 2008)

Cheers my dear!


----------



## k9h (8 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Pendle gone through; they were against Bedale! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah barlambs!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks very much! Just wait till Freddie is there!!


----------



## Maesfen (8 July 2008)

Zetland won against the Badsworth in the end!


----------



## k9h (8 July 2008)

Cheers!


----------



## GNER (9 July 2008)

what a load of CODSWALLOP


WHAMMY


----------



## joy (9 July 2008)

I got the pony pairs scurry.


----------



## CrazyHippo1 (9 July 2008)

Renault jump starts at 12:30 and the later SJ class starts at 5:40


----------



## Kenzo (9 July 2008)

BOOOoooooo

ha ha sorry I was cheering for BBMH


----------

